# New Pre-Orders



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Get your orders up. _Nemesis_, _Throne of Lies_ and _Grimblades_are now available from Black Library. Already ordered my _Nemesis_ copy, sadly _Throne of Lies_ will have to wait until the end of the week.

Also a new Print on Demand title. Bill King's _Farseer_, im not sure what this is but if anyone here knows could you fill us in on whether or not £15 is a fair asking price for this heretic tome.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

If Pre-Ordered now, how early do you reckon we'll get _Nemesis_ for example? If its a while in advance I might consider it, but the issue I have with ordering off the Black Library website is that it will cost you an extra £3 or £4 per book + postage. 

And _Farseer_ was released going back about 7 or 8 years now if memory serves, it was meant to be the start of a trilogy but it never took off. Its marketed as an 'Eldar Novel' but I read a review a while back which claims most of it is from the perspective of a Rogue Trader. Is it worth £13? Not in my eyes, you could probably pick it up off Ebay or Amazon Marketplace/Play Trade for around a fiver. Heres the Amazon Link anyway.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well CoTE considering that _Nemesis_ wont be in stores or other sites until mid-August and the last time I pre-ordered a novel from Black Library I got it within two to three days. I say its very worth an extra £3 for delivery.

Ill have _Nemesis_ within the week, in golden format no less :biggrin:, and once ive finished it ill have a review up for all to read.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If Pre-Ordered now, how early do you reckon we'll get _Nemesis_ for example? If its a while in advance I might consider it, but the issue I have with ordering off the Black Library website is that it will cost you an extra £3 or £4 per book + postage.


The deliversy of Pre-Orders are rather fickle, in the aspect that they can sometimes be delivered earlier than the intended release, although having said that, I`ve wondered if checking out your local Games Workshop`s or Bookstores is far more efficient time-wise; I mean, I bought my copy of _Helsreac_h, _Path of the Warrior _and even_ Rynn`s World _from my Games Workshop for that matter, nearly a solid month before the intended release upon the Black Library site. So, just as a mere query to you guys, do you think I would be better Pre-Ordering either from Amazon or Black Library, or checking out my local GW?:victory:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And _Farseer_ was released going back about 7 or 8 years now if memory serves, it was meant to be the start of a trilogy but it never took off. Its marketed as an 'Eldar Novel' but I read a review a while back which claims most of it is from the perspective of a Rogue Trader. Is it worth £13? Not in my eyes, you could probably pick it up off Ebay or Amazon Marketplace/Play Trade for around a fiver. Heres the Amazon Link anyway.


I agree with Child. William King as a summarative rule -to myself- very rarely writes to any exceptional standards: the occassional Space Wolf or Gotrek and Felix novel of a strong nature, but otherwise poor. So yes, is it worth £13? Even if it _is an Omnibus_.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd pre-order it from Black Library bobss, every time I pre-order a novel or omnibus from there it arrives quickly, in excellent condition and much earlier then it should. Paying an extra £3 for delivery is worth getting _Nemesis_ a month earlier.

Besides its Horus Heresy. I must get it in gold, I need more golden heresy books. So far ive got every novel in bronze from _Horus Rising_ to _Tales of Heresy_, then _Fallen Angels_ in silver, and then _A Thousand Sons_ in gold. And now ill have _Nemesis_ in gold, and eventually _The First Heretic_ and _Prospero Burns_ too :biggrin:.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> do you think I would be better Pre-Ordering either from Amazon or Black Library, or checking out my local GW?:victory:


Whatever you do, don't pre-order from Amazon.co.uk. Because I think most of their products come from the main depo which is in Jersey I believe - you usually get it post-release date. Or at least that was the case a while back.



Lord of the Night said:


> Paying an extra £3 for delivery is worth getting _Nemesis_ a month earlier.


Indeed it is. Okay i'll pre-order today, and if I don't get it this week you owe me £3 _LotN_. :biggrin:



Lord of the Night said:


> Besides its Horus Heresy. I must get it in gold, I need more golden heresy books. So far ive got every novel in bronze from _Horus Rising_ to _Tales of Heresy_, then _Fallen Angels_ in silver, and then _A Thousand Sons_ in gold. And now ill have _Nemesis_ in gold, and eventually _The First Heretic_ and _Prospero Burns_ too :biggrin:.


I got all mine in Gold.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> I'd pre-order it from Black Library bobss, every time I pre-order a novel or omnibus from there it arrives quickly, in excellent condition and much earlier then it should. Paying an extra £3 for delivery is worth getting _Nemesis_ a month earlier.


Indeed, the arrival of your _Path of the Warrior _put even my rather early purchase to shame. True, also, I remember my _False Gods_ came in imacculate condition.



Lord of the Night said:


> Besides its Horus Heresy. I must get it in gold, I need more golden heresy books. So far ive got every novel in bronze from _Horus Rising_ to _Tales of Heresy_, then _Fallen Angels_ in silver, and then _A Thousand Sons_ in gold. And now ill have _Nemesis_ in gold, and eventually _The First Heretic_ and _Prospero Burns_ too :biggrin:.


I feel your pain. All of mine thus far are in bronze, though I saw a silver _Battle for the Abyss _the other day, but just couldn`t.... bring myself to buying it; hoping for such fortune again, I`m also looking out for a silver _Legion_, it *is* possible:grin:. I think a silver_ Prospero Burns _would look suitable, although who can wait?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Just ordered mine, came to £10.99. A massive /sigh considering its £4.99 including postage on Amazon. Heres now to hoping it comes majorly early! I would order _Throne of Lies_ aswell, but lads holiday to Spain next week means I need every single penny at the mo!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Pre-ordered me a copy of throne on lies, happy face! 

Summat to listen to while on stag in some shite army training ground..sennybridge is not fun


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

curse you all! i get up this morning and see this in my inbox, and i'm like, woot! i'll post this up and everyone will worship me! lol :ireful2: so much for that. haha Ninja'd once again! 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

on another note, Throne of Lies seems good, i've been waiting for it, but who knew Talos would talk so slowly...

CP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Got a much cooler voice than Rogal Dorn had in the _Dark King_/_Lightning Tower_, who just sounded like a pansy.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Got a much cooler voice than Rogal Dorn had in the _Dark King_/_Lightning Tower_, who just sounded like a pansy.


Dorn's a queer anyhow. lol


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I think him speaking slow had that awesome menacing affect!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Dorn's a queer anyhow. lol


Dorn`s gay? Well the clues were there all along; The Imperial *Fists*:grin:

I`m surprised the rest of you, the collective, like the Voice-Acting on the Audio`s. I know we all put our own personnal twist on varying factors of novel: Characters names, voices (I`m sure what I think Cyrion`s voice sounds like is different to yours, within our minds) and so when a version differing to our own is released we may naturally shun it, but I was convinced that Talos` voice would be more resounding... but at least he isn`t Australian like Corax:victory:

Are there Raptors from 10th Company within_ Throne of Lies_? I didn`t listen to the Audio-Extract for its full running-time, and with £10.00 being pricey compared to £6.99 of a 416 page book, I guess I would like to know sooner or later


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I got all mine in Gold.


Im envious, I only started advance ordering the Heresy series with _A Thousand Sons_ so thats the only other gold ive got. Was surprised to get _Fallen Angels_ in silver though.



Commissar Ploss said:


> On another note, Throne of Lies seems good, i've been waiting for it, but who knew Talos would talk so slowly...
> 
> CP


I think thats just because of the seriousness of the situation with the Callidus so Talos stresses his words to sound more terrifying.



bobss said:


> Are there Raptors from 10th Company within_ Throne of Lies_? I didn`t listen to the Audio-Extract for its full running-time, and with £10.00 being pricey compared to £6.99 of a 416 page book, I guess I would like to know sooner or later


Most likely but im not totally sure. There is a Raptor in _Blood Reaver_ called Lucoryphus of the Bleeding Eyes and thats him on the cover of _Throne of Lies_, so I would imagine he is present in the audio-book.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Im envious, I only started advance ordering the Heresy series with _A Thousand Sons_ so thats the only other gold ive got. Was surprised to get _Fallen Angels_ in silver though.


I've only bought off my books from shelves, and have gold on all the series except the first three (bronze), and _Fallen Angels_ and _Nemesis_ (which I don't yet own).


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Whats all this gold and bronze?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The colour that the title/author/etc is printed in.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It's basically a yarn ball for people to salivate over for no other reason then it is GOLD! It's just a shiny bit for idiots to piddle themselves over.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Something else surrounding the covers of Horus Heresy novels, if you turn then upon their side, so your looking at the spine of the book, the first few centimetres of the top will feature a coloured bar. These ''bars'' range in sizes and, strangely colours. For me, _Horus Rising_, _False Gods _and _Galaxy in Flames _are all a deep, maroon, Fulgrim is blue and the rest are green; its just.... peculiar? Any reason to this?:wink:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

No idea with the colors--different shades/thicknesses don't, apparently, refer to different legions. (same colors for me, except that _Legion_ and _A Thousand Sons_ are purple)

Gold means first printing run, though, and silver the second. Bronze means third or after.


----------

